
Neo-Aristotelian Perspectives on Contemporary Science - diaphanous
https://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/einstein-in-athens
======
xamuel
We sweep the ancients aside at our peril.

I've been reading the works of Plato during part of my commute for the past
few months. And for the past six months or so I've been one of several peer
reviewers for a certain philosophy-of-science paper which we only recently
finally all agreed to accept (after many rounds of revisions). Oh, if only we
had waited--just this week, I was reading one of Plato's dialogues and, bang!
The big problem which our reviewee was working on was addressed right there on
the pages, from the lips of Socrates, over 2000 years ago.

~~~
hshsshhshs
What dialogue?

~~~
xamuel
I'd rather not say just on the slim chance of compromising confidentiality. So
instead here are my favorite dialogues so far (of the ones I've read):
Theaetetus, Philebus. I found Phaedrus and Symposium a little overrated.
Haven't gotten to Republic yet. :)

~~~
hshsshhshs
I apologize, as I would not have asked if I knew there was such an issue.
Thank you for your answer.

------
throw0101a
Another good book on Aristotle's metaphysics and the modern world is Edward
Feser's _Aristotle’s Revenge: The Metaphysical Foundations of Physical and
Biological Science_ :

> _Actuality and potentiality, substantial form and prime matter, efficient
> causality and teleology are among the fundamental concepts of Aristotelian
> philosophy of nature. Aristotle’s Revenge argues that these concepts are not
> only compatible with modern science, but are implicitly presupposed by
> modern science. Among the many topics covered are the metaphysical
> presuppositions of scientific method; the status of scientific realism; the
> metaphysics of space and time; the metaphysics of quantum mechanics;
> reductionism in chemistry and biology; the metaphysics of evolution; and
> neuroscientific reductionism. The book interacts heavily with the literature
> on these issues in contemporary analytic metaphysics and philosophy of
> science, so as to bring contemporary philosophy and science into dialogue
> with the Aristotelian tradition._

* [https://www.editiones-scholasticae.de/index.php?page=shop.pr...](https://www.editiones-scholasticae.de/index.php?page=shop.product_details&category_id=31&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=444&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=19)

* [https://www.amazon.com/Aristotles-Revenge-Metaphysical-Found...](https://www.amazon.com/Aristotles-Revenge-Metaphysical-Foundations-Biological/dp/3868382003)

He regularly posts on his weblog, including rebuttals to any critiques on his
work where he thinks there is errors:

* [https://edwardfeser.blogspot.com](https://edwardfeser.blogspot.com)

~~~
claudiawerner
It's also worth noting that Feser defends Aquinas' cosmological argument on
the same Aristotelian principles in which it is grounded - someone going to
his blog for just plain old Aristotle rather than Catholic apologia is going
to be disappointed. He has used his blog to argue, contra Pope Francis, why
the death penalty is actually a good thing. Like all things, worth a read but
also worth a huge grain of salt.

~~~
throw0101a
> _He has used his blog to argue, contra Pope Francis, why the death penalty
> is actually a good thing. Like all things, worth a read but also worth a
> huge grain of salt._

IMHO the word "good" may be a bit too strong, but at least justified or
justifiable in theory, even if not implemented. He's co-written a book
defending the position:

* [https://www.amazon.com/Man-Shall-His-Blood-Shed/dp/162164126...](https://www.amazon.com/Man-Shall-His-Blood-Shed/dp/1621641260)

I haven't read the book, but one reasonable argument for it would be societal
self-defense. We currently can lock dangerous people away safety so that they
no longer can do any harm, but this is/was not always the case. If the prison
infrastructure is not there to ensure dangerous people do no harm, it may
'necessary' to execute them to reduce the risk to the rest of society.

------
claudiawerner
Possibly interesting - "An Aristotelian Approach to Quantum Mechanics"[0]

[0]
[https://www.academia.edu/35229710/An_Aristotelian_Approach_t...](https://www.academia.edu/35229710/An_Aristotelian_Approach_to_Quantum_Mechanics)

------
simplesleeper
An alternative take here:
[https://www.michalpaszkiewicz.co.uk/blog/reviewnapocs/index....](https://www.michalpaszkiewicz.co.uk/blog/reviewnapocs/index.html)

~~~
voldacar
>This book presents an ontology that states that both matter and structure are
important for the scientific explanation of any system (Hylomorphism).

Wow I never knew Haskell was so metaphysically important.

